# New chicks coming soon!



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Just bought 6 blue silkie chicks! Im soo happy! I also got 3 silver laced cochin Female. And 1 silver laced cochin male from Ideal Poultry. So happy! Cant wait til they get here!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Awesome, congrats!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

New chicks arrived today. I feel like I've been waiting forever! 7 buff orps, 4 polish, 4 black jersey giants.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Today a baby white crested black polish chick hatched under my Silkie do now it's 16 chicks on my backyard farm.


----------

